# Beastars: Haru's Most Terrifying Smile Yet



## Guilrel (Feb 26, 2021)

And then, nobody heard from Juno ever again....
















Context:  Juno just met Haru for the second time and before she left Haru stopped her to ask for help on the garden.  This picture is a moment where you don't what she's planning at first when she stopped Juno.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 27, 2021)

Haru's smile looks incredibly similar to Senku's smile here tho.


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 2, 2021)

Little bunnies dig very very deep. Very hard to find bodies in the garden. But look! My cabbages are coming in nicely


----------

